# [Ars Technica] Ethereum completes the “Merge”



## icehotshot

Still waiting for them $200 RTX 3070's to flood the market......hopefully in the next month or so.


----------



## Section31

The biggest winners were probably the gamers with single to dual gpu setup who mined from the early period. That group made there money back plus no matter what.

No left over excess hardware to dump only that single gpu they can residue value for.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

This was posted today too:









The end of Ethereum mining could be a bonanza for GPU shoppers


Graphics card prices have been dropping all year—and could go even lower.




arstechnica.com







> In any case, potential customers may want to be a bit wary when buying a used graphics card from a former miner. PC Gamer warns that many second-hand GPUs previously used for crypto mining are reaching buyers with fried memory chips. But the folks at How To Geek suggest that buying a used GPU is no riskier than buying a used car.


----------



## Section31

Slaughtahouse said:


> This was posted today too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end of Ethereum mining could be a bonanza for GPU shoppers
> 
> 
> Graphics card prices have been dropping all year—and could go even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica.com


It really how well people take care of it. Miners who take good care (undervolt, etc) probably have good cards. If you did heavy gaming and overclocking on it, still should be disclosed. Everyone wants the GPU from users with limited usage (ie: computer doesn't turn on for like 3-4hours per two weeks, etc). Then there's the general do you smoke, etc as people don't want cards that smell like cigarette smoke.


----------



## Blameless

The fallout from the merge has essentially killed GPU mining entirely. A massive influx of miners to other PoW chains has destroyed the profitability of these chains overnight, so unless one has free electricity and no need to meet ROI, there is no profit.

Nicehash is a useful example as it automatically selects the most profitable of several chains for given hardware: NiceHash - Leading Cryptocurrency Platform for Mining and Trading

Last year an RTX 3090 made over eight dollars a day on Nicehash.



Slaughtahouse said:


> This was posted today too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end of Ethereum mining could be a bonanza for GPU shoppers
> 
> 
> Graphics card prices have been dropping all year—and could go even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica.com


Unless it was a GDDR6X card, it's probably in better shape if it was used for mining than for gaming.

Anyway, the simple existence of a massive used market will drive down average sale prices and force retailers to discount _new_ stock.



Section31 said:


> Then there's the general do you smoke, etc as people don't want cards that smell like cigarette smoke.


I don't smoke, but even if I did, no one would be able to tell; all of my cards are considerably cleaner than they were new, because I use fresh solvent when I wash them.


----------



## maltamonk

Slaughtahouse said:


> This was posted today too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end of Ethereum mining could be a bonanza for GPU shoppers
> 
> 
> Graphics card prices have been dropping all year—and could go even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica.com


Less of an issue on cards <3080 and possibly 3090ti (I think they addressed mem design....I might be wrong).


----------



## mouacyk

All bad things must come to an end


----------



## mudassir.brandy

Miners who take good care (undervolt, etc) probably have good cards. If you did heavy gaming and overclocking on it, still should be disclosed.





Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin​


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Section31 said:


> Then there's the general do you smoke, etc as people don't want cards that smell like cigarette smoke.


420 miners would still be alright though..


----------



## Digiload

Looks like GPU prices not changed. The miners start to mine ETHC, Zil, RVN ... coins


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I see used prices have dropped, in the month or so since I got a used 6800xt. I knew that would happen.

I think with the Etherum, the fat cats are driving a lot of the small miners out, and it will turn more into giant data centers full of GPUs mining.

I wish most of it would go away all together


----------

